# "Canada to host 2018 G7 Summit in Charlevoix, Quebec"



## The Bread Guy (28 May 2017)

From the PM's info-machine ...


> The Prime Minister, Justin Trudeau, today announced that the 2018 G7 Summit will be held at Le Manoir Richelieu in La Malbaie, Quebec. Located in the Charlevoix region, this unique and idyllic area highlights our country’s vast and diverse natural beauty and evokes the historical significance of the St. Lawrence River.
> 
> Next year’s summit will allow Canada to showcase both its domestic and international priorities: to strengthen the middle class, advance gender equity, fight climate change, and promote respect for diversity and inclusion.
> 
> ...


You can start reading up the OPFOR manual here  ;D - preview (8 page PDF) available here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 May 2017)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> From the PM's info-machine ...You can start reading up the OPFOR manual here  ;D - preview (8 page PDF) available here.


Some more possibly-related reading (27 pg PDF, dated 4 April 2016), courtesy of the U.S. DHS & FBI - from the summary - *highlights* mine ...


> *This joint DHS and FBI Assessment examines the possible reasons why anarchist extremist attacks in certain countries abroad and in the United States differ in the frequency of incidents and degree of lethality employed in order to determine ways US anarchist extremists actions might become more lethal in the future*. This Assessment is intended to establish a baseline comparison of the US and foreign anarchist extremist movements and create new lines of research; follow-on assessments will update the findings identified in the paper, to include the breadth of data after the end of the reporting period (as warranted by new information), and identify new areas for DHS and FBI collaboration on the topic. This Assessment is also produced in anticipation of a heightened threat of anarchist extremist violence in 2016 related to the upcoming Democratic and Republican National Conventions—events historically associated with violence from the movement. By comparing violence in the United States with Greece, Italy, and Mexico—countries historically exhibiting anarchist extremist violence targeting persons—from January 2010–July 2014, we identified factors that could explain differences in targeting and tactics by selected foreign anarchist extremists and United States. *The study examines 110 anarchist extremist incidents occurring within the United States and these selected foreign countries. Only those incidents determined to be violent (i.e., involving threats of bodily harm) were included in the dataset.* Our ability to analyze relevant details of attacks depended heavily on the quality of sourcing for these incidents—which almost solely derived from the media. Additionally, although US anarchist extremist attacks noted in this study occurred in multiple states, the majority of incidents occurred in the Pacific Northwest region.
> 
> This Assessment was produced to assist federal, state, local, and tribal government agencies and private sector infrastructure and security officers in the deterrence, prevention, preemption of, or response to terrorist attacks against the United States conducted by anarchist extremists. Some of the activities described in the study may involve activities that are, by themselves, lawful or constitutionally protected, and the study’s findings should be considered within the existing framework of laws, regulations, and operating procedures that govern a particular enforcement entity. Additionally, conduct deemed potentially suspicious and indicative of terrorist activity should be taken in conjunction with other indicators and possible preoperational activity.
> 
> ...


----------



## Journeyman (30 May 2017)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> We assess the likely primary factor explaining foreign anarchist extremists’ greater willingness to use more violent tactics than their US counterparts is that these *foreign anarchist extremist movements are often more organized
> *


That struck me as pretty funny;  not just the organized anarchy, but their chaos is more orderly too.  ;D


----------



## brihard (30 May 2017)

Ugh. Let's see some dates so I can put my leave in...


----------



## Lightguns (30 May 2017)

Wonder who is providing the air defence.......


----------



## SeaKingTacco (30 May 2017)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> Wonder who is providing the air defence.......



Park a frigate in the St Lawrence?


----------



## jollyjacktar (30 May 2017)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> Park a frigate in the St Lawrence?



Or an enormous rubber duck.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (30 May 2017)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> Park a frigate in the St Lawrence?



That would work, but we should consider that Bagotville is only 100 Kms away. Perhaps it would be better to have eyes on any target before we blindly put a Seasparrow through the wings of a bush pilot that didn't read his NOTAMs before taking off  ;D.

Besides, by then, wouldn't it be the perfect time for the "Allouettes" squadron to show off their shinny new Super-Hornets.  [lol:


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (30 May 2017)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Or an enormous rubber duck.



Isn't it being towed from Europe?







Something is rotten in the state of Denmark!


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 May 2017)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Or an enormous rubber duck.


Wrong province, but timely ref!


			
				Humphrey Bogart said:
			
		

> Isn't it being towed from Europe?


Beware of gifts bearing Greeks, right?  ;D


----------



## Kirkhill (30 May 2017)

And for the conspiracy theorists among us....






http://www.idesignarch.com/billionaire-paul-desmarais-stunning-estate/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6N9vz2e6J0

http://www.airnav.com/airport/kcvx

Modified to resolve navigation error

http://www.mrccharlevoixest.ca/airport/current-information/


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 May 2017)

Chris Pook said:
			
		

> And for the conspiracy theorists among us....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good one feedin' the foil hat sausage machine ...  ;D


			
				Chris Pook said:
			
		

> http://www.airnav.com/airport/kcvx


I don't think this is quite the right Charlevoix -- unless they're planning a longish drive to the venue


----------



## Colin Parkinson (30 May 2017)

"Le Groupe de orgy" springs to mind


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (1 Jun 2017)

You do realize that the Desmarais estate is actually the only "French Château" in the world that is under constant mosquitoes and black flies attacks 5 months of the year.


Perhaps they are the ones that need air defence. [


----------



## Kirkhill (1 Jun 2017)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> You do realize that the Desmarais estate is actually the only "French Château" in the world that is under constant mosquitoes and black flies attacks 5 months of the year.
> 
> 
> Perhaps they are the ones that need air defence. [



At very least,  I would recommend fewer bacchanalias in the orangerie.   

Activities would probably be best confined to the grand hall


----------



## Colin Parkinson (1 Jun 2017)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> You do realize that the Desmarais estate is actually the only "French Château" in the world that is under constant mosquitoes and black flies attacks 5 months of the year.
> 
> 
> Perhaps they are the ones that need air defence. [



We can arm the Grunts with these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and the artillery AD troop can use this


----------



## Kirkhill (1 Jun 2017)

And by the way.... mosquitoes and blackflies are an issue.  But the real terror weapons are the deerflies.


----------

